# Big Bang Theory - 11/23/09



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

This was a very weak episode.

That is all.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Other than a supa-hawt Katee Sackhoff appearing in Howard's self-indulgent bathtub fantasies yeah it was below par.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Ment said:


> Other than a supa-hawt Katee Sackhoff appearing in Howard's self-indulgent bathtub fantasies yeah it was below par.


I JUST got to that scene. I <3 Katee Sackhoff (and not at all like Howard does!).


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Is it just me or was the laugh track more annoying than usual in this episode? It even seemed to cover some of the dialog a few times. I really wish they'd just stop with that nonsense.

(Or maybe I just noticed it more because I was never laughing along with it.)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this show available for streaming somewhere online? I didn't see it on Hulu or CBS.com. For some reason the reception on CBS here tonight was horrendously bad, so my recording was unwatchable.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm surprised to see the negatives here.

I thought the scene where Raj was mocking Sheldon was great.

Kripke was weak as usual though.
Leslie Winkle would have worked so much better.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I enjoyed the helium bit. Had to a double-take before I could believe it was actually Katee Sackoff.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The scene where Sheldon was doing the radio interview and his voice kept getting higher and higher was very well done. Jim Parsons did an excellent job during that scene. There were several other scenes that I enjoyed as well, but I cringed when Howard dropped to one knee. Even for the ultra-creepy Howard, that was over the top.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Meh. Not a very exciting ep.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Now I can't get the original version of Bernadette (by the Four Tops) out of my head. Thanks Howard.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Below average episode overall, but it did have its moments.

Jim Parsons played the scene with the helium in the office beautifully, demonstrating again why he's truly an Emmy worthy TV actor.

The concept of Howard's fantasy Katie Sackhoff talking him into committing to a relationship with a real woman was well played, I thought.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah this one was a low laughs ep.

Can't win 'em all.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't like the whole helium thing. It was just mean, and mean that his friends laughed so hard at him.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't like the helium thing because the way they set it up just wouldn't have worked. The nozzle was above Sheldon's head they only way he would have been inhaling helium is if Kripke filled the room faster than the room would lose helium and it eventually got down to the level of Sheldon's head, which just seems extremely unlikely.

Never mind that if he had filled the room with that much helium, then Sheldon would have died from asphyxiation, so for a geek show that tries to get the geeky stuff right, that just didn't work for me.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Katee who?
She looked like she had a terrible accident during her lip surgery.

I prefer the girl across the hall from the guys.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Katee who?


She was Starbuck on Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Thom said:


> She was Starbuck on Battlestar Galactica.


A barista?
Thanks. Never watched it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

SeanC said:


> I didn't like the helium thing because the way they set it up just wouldn't have worked. The nozzle was above Sheldon's head they only way he would have been inhaling helium is if Kripke filled the room faster than the room would lose helium and it eventually got down to the level of Sheldon's head, which just seems extremely unlikely.
> 
> Never mind that if he had filled the room with that much helium, then Sheldon would have died from asphyxiation, so for a geek show that tries to get the geeky stuff right, that just didn't work for me.


This...I'm a former DJ and, during county fair remote broadcasts, we inhaled helium all the time for kicks while on the air. This would NEVER have worked...

...hmm....maybe that explains my dain bramage.....


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I didn't like the whole helium thing. It was just mean, and mean that his friends laughed so hard at him.


And this prank was perpetrated by a character with a speech impediment.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

What's sad is that even frumped-up, Bernadette is still way out of Howard's league.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Below average episode overall, but it did have its moments.
> 
> Jim Parsons played the scene with the helium in the office beautifully, demonstrating again why he's truly an Emmy worthy TV actor.
> 
> The concept of Howard's fantasy Katie Sackhoff talking him into committing to a relationship with a real woman was well played, I thought.


Anyone else think Parsons may have actually ingested helium rather than acting? If acting, great job.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JPA2825 said:


> Anyone else think Parsons may have actually ingested helium rather than acting? If acting, great job.


I don't think it was either. It sounded very much like (not very good) electronic alteration.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JPA2825 said:


> Anyone else think Parsons may have actually ingested helium rather than acting? If acting, great job.


If I had to guess, I'd say it was neither.

Making a voice sound like it's on helium is a pretty simple sound wave transform and there are tools that can be used to provide a variable transformation magnitude to make that change happen gradually.

A few years back, some MIT students hacked the sound system in one of the lecture halls with a such a device and set it up to ramp up extremely slowly so that the change would be less noticiable, but several minutes into the lecture the speaker's voice was ridiculously high.

I'm pretty sure there's a youtube of it somewhere.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think it was either. It sounded very much like (not very good) electronic alteration.


I think it was electronic alteration, in post production.

What I was so impressed with was Parson's _acting_; that is, his _reaction_ to the voice change, and his hopelessly trying to keep the interview serious and hold things together.

It's even more impressive assuming the funny voice was done completely in post-production via electronic manipulation (as I do assume). In this case, Parson's reaction would have had to have been to what he _imagined_ the post-production effect was going to be like.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> A barista?
> Thanks. Never watched it.


Are you serious, or is that a joke?

If not a joke, it's pretty clear you never watched it.

She was a fighter pilot (to over-simplify her character description by a lot). She received rave reviews for her performance in that series.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Are you serious, or is that a joke?
> 
> If not a joke, it's pretty clear you never watched it.
> 
> She was a fighter pilot (to over-simplify her character description by a lot). She received rave reviews for her performance in that series.


I know about the series, hard not to. Just never seen it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Katee who?
> She looked like she had a terrible accident during her lip surgery.
> 
> I prefer the girl across the hall from the guys.


I watched all of Battlestar Galactica, but I thought Starbuck looked horrible in this scene.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I watched all of Battlestar Galactica, but I thought Starbuck looked horrible in this scene.


I agree....as someone mentioned, it looked like her lips had a bad reaction to collagen ...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I dunno...

Her lips look perfectly fine to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Her lips look perfectly fine to me.


I thought her lips looked weird and they tried to glam her up too much.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I too thought her lips looked odd, and I did not recognize her as Starbuck even though I watched all of BSG.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked a few parts of the episode - the helium scene was done very well, not just voice but expressions as well.

I was upset that Leonard, Howard and Raj laughed when Kripke was holding the radio up. I mean, Sheldon can be annoying, but he is their FRIEND and he was achieving something special. I think if I was him I would have tossed something heavy at Raj in the scene afterwards when he was mocking him. 

And I didn't recognize Starbuck.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Her lips look perfectly fine to me.


Not in close up shots they didn't...


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

"Talk to me, Raj!"


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Being this is a dream, her lips should've been underwater anyway.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Being this is a dream, her lips should've been underwater anyway.


It wasn't a dream. It was a mastubatory fantasy.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

JoeyJoJo said:


> It wasn't a dream. It was a mastubatory fantasy.


*
Especially *in that case.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I liked a few parts of the episode - the helium scene was done very well, not just voice but expressions as well.
> 
> I was upset that Leonard, Howard and Raj laughed when Kripke was holding the radio up. I mean, Sheldon can be annoying, but he is their FRIEND and he was achieving something special. I think if I was him I would have tossed something heavy at Raj in the scene afterwards when he was mocking him.


I was, too. I thought it was out of character, particularly for Leonard. As annoying as some of MY friends are, if they were having a big moment in their lives and someone ruined it, I'd be upset, too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I was, too. I thought it was out of character, particularly for Leonard. As annoying as some of MY friends are, if they were having a big moment in their lives and someone ruined it, I'd be upset, too.


I also suspect that realistically, Kripke would have faced some pretty dire consequences from the University, which had some spectacularly good PR turn spectacularly bad.

Like being fired.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Just because it's that time of the year, it's worth pointing out (or reminding those that already knew) that Johnny Galecki was Rusty in _Christmas Vacation_.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was disappointed in Sheldon's prank. The way he demonstrated it in the kitchen was awesome. We rewound that and watched it several times. But the execution in Kripke's lab was weak. I expected that the two solutions would dump from the ceiling onto the floor of the lab, mix, and immediately begin filling up the lab with foam. But instead, it was just a big nasty foam mess that dumped from the ceiling. That didn't require any kind of chemical reaction at all.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> Just because it's that time of the year, it's worth pointing out (or reminding those that already knew) that Johnny Galecki was Rusty in _Christmas Vacation_.


No, that was Jason Hervey. Galecki played the delivery boy that delivered Clark's bonus.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was disappointed in Sheldon's prank. The way he demonstrated it in the kitchen was awesome. We rewound that and watched it several times. But the execution in Kripke's lab was weak. I expected that the two solutions would dump from the ceiling onto the floor of the lab, mix, and immediately begin filling up the lab with foam. But instead, it was just a big nasty foam mess that dumped from the ceiling. That didn't require any kind of chemical reaction at all.


Well, since one or two of the chemicals of the foam are toxic, I think mixing it at the ceiling just before the dumping makes the most sense.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was disappointed in Sheldon's prank. The way he demonstrated it in the kitchen was awesome. We rewound that and watched it several times. But the execution in Kripke's lab was weak. I expected that the two solutions would dump from the ceiling onto the floor of the lab, mix, and immediately begin filling up the lab with foam. But instead, it was just a big nasty foam mess that dumped from the ceiling. That didn't require any kind of chemical reaction at all.


I agree it would have been better on the show, but did you also see the steam come off of the one in the kitchen, could burn in real life...IIRC, Mr. Wizard said it was very hot.

They need to get rid of the Kripke character. He's to close to looking and acting like the comic store guy*. I don't understand the speech impediment, is it real or is it supposed to be funny? I like the rivalry between the scientists. The scientific childish pranks are what you expect from these nerds. 

_*Not Comic Book Guy._


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

classicsat said:


> No, that was Jason Hervey. Galecki played the delivery boy that delivered Clark's bonus.


Maybe in the Canadian version .

Hervey was not in CV, or any of the Vacation movies for that matter. The delivery boy was played by Keith MacKechnie. Look it up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I was upset that Leonard, Howard and Raj laughed when Kripke was holding the radio up. I mean, Sheldon can be annoying, but he is their FRIEND and he was achieving something special. I think if I was him I would have tossed something heavy at Raj in the scene afterwards when he was mocking him.


That didn't bother me at all. We know that Leonard, Howard and Raj can barely tolerate Sheldon much of the time. They probably thought the joke was funny and enjoyed seeing Sheldon get pranked. There's nothing wrong with a prank and good-natured ribbing, especially among friends.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Not in close up shots they didn't...


I thought she looked fantastic.

I also liked this episode a lot, probably my favorite this season. It had a lot of group interaction which I liked.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> They need to get rid of the Kripke character. He's to close to looking and acting like the comic store guy*. I don't understand the speech impediment, is it real or is it supposed to be funny? I like the rivalry between the scientists. The scientific childish pranks are what you expect from these nerds.
> 
> _*Not Comic Book Guy._


I agree about Kripke. Totally unfunny and unnecessary character.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

classicsat said:


> No, that was Jason Hervey. Galecki played the delivery boy that delivered Clark's bonus.


Where did you get that bad info?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I thought she looked fantastic.....


Ugh...you better check the settings on your HDTV, then. It was CLEARLY obvious she had something done to her lips and they looked awful.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Ugh...you better check the settings on your HDTV, then. It was CLEARLY obvious she had something done to her lips and they looked awful.


Well, I didn't watch it in HD this time, but I still think she would have looked good. Seemed like it was just her normal full lips with lipstick on.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

classicsat said:


> No, that was Jason Hervey. Galecki played the delivery boy that delivered Clark's bonus.


That's a joke right?

I think I'm getting zoomed a lot in this thread.

(Galecki _was_ Rusty. Most certainly.):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097958/


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I just watched it again on a 65" screen at 1080 lines.

What appears to be a problem with her lips is due to a combination of her lipstick application plus shadows caused by poor lighting.

She was lit from overhead, which caused (depending on her head position) her nose to cast a shadow on the middle of her upper lip, occasional causing a dark spot. This was also happening at the corner of her mouth, where her upper lip caused an occasional dark spot on her lower lip due to the steep light angle. 

In addition, it appeared her dark red lipstick may have been applied past the upper and lower edges of lips, plus applied all the way to the very corners of her mouth.

This is why set or photography lighting usually also has an angled white diffused surface off-camera to reflect some overhead light sideways onto the actors faces. I don't think they did that here, or at least not very well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'd say you people are paying way too much attention to Katie Sackhoff's lips, except this is a show where you guys pay way too much attention to just about everything.

(And by "you," of course, I mean "we.")


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Thom said:


> I just watched it again on a 65" screen at 1080 lines.
> 
> What appears to be a problem with her lips is due to a combination of her lipstick application plus shadows caused by poor lighting.
> 
> ...


Phew....I'm glad we straightened THAT out....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

busyba said:


> What's sad is that even frumped-up, Bernadette is still way out of Howard's league.


Thank you! So so SOOOO tired of TV putting some glasses on a girl and passing her off as ugly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Thank you! So so SOOOO tired of TV putting some glasses on a girl and passing her off as ugly.


Well, it's been happening all my life, and I'm pretty old. A drop-dead gorgeous blonde is drop-dead gorgeous; a drop-dead gorgeous brunette with glasses is the drop-dead gorgeous blonde's plain friend.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

While most of the episode was a bit flat, Howard's Dylanesque rendition of "Bernadette" was howlingly funny.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Her lips look perfectly fine to me.


Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot. She's an average-looking woman who has access to good hair and makeup people. You wouldn't even notice her if she was walking down the street.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot. She's an average-looking woman who has access to good hair and makeup people. You wouldn't even notice her if she was walking down the street.


Yes I would. I notice all women above a 5 with a nice face. How can you not?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> I notice all women above a 5 with a nice face.


LOL... this.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Well I liked this EP - much more than several of the ones from this season. 

And to anyone who thinks that a guy would be angry if one of their friends was pranked - I disagree, I think most would be hard pressed not to laugh. I guess it depends on the kind of guys you are - women I and totally see the anger as I don't think women tend to do this as a rule as much as guys do. Not being a woman I could be totally wrong though


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't think it's shocking that frequent internet forum posters would get so easily excited about any female (and sometimes even by those pretending to be one) LOL


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

It is settled: Johnny Galecki was a cast member (Rusty) of Christmas Vacation.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097958/

Katee Sackhoff has good hair/make-up people but even if she didn't she clearly above a five and has a nice face and is therefore noticeable.

Also, the prank with the gas while technical infeasible, was quite funny. 
Same with the prank with the goo.

I just wonder if there will be any fallout from the monologuing that Sheldon did at the end. Super Secret Double Probation?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot. She's an average-looking woman who has access to good hair and makeup people. You wouldn't even notice her if she was walking down the street.


I would have noticed her even if she looked like she did in her worst Starbuck moments. She has a different look to her, not at all average IMO. You're right that she looks much better with make-up and her hair done, but who doesn't.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Sirius Black said:


> Katee Sackhoff has good hair/make-up people but even if she didn't she clearly above a five and has a nice face and is therefore noticeable.


I contend that the "blond hair/skinny" combination causes many men to not actually look at the face. Do an image search on her and actually look at her face. She's just an average woman. Mind you, an average woman is fine and dandy. I love them all. It's the automatic elevation of skinny, blond women to "hot" that I've noticed. Brunettes don't get the same treatment.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> I contend that the "blond hair/skinny" combination causes many men to not actually look at the face. Do an image search on her and actually look at her face. She's just an average woman. Mind you, an average woman is fine and dandy. I love them all. It's the automatic elevation of skinny, blond women to "hot" that I've noticed. Brunettes don't get the same treatment.


You've just now discovered that men find skinny blondes attractive?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

If Katee Sackoff called me for a date, the answer would be, yes. She had me at the BSG pilot and then she further had me at the Bionic Woman remake. I'll grant you, here, it wasn't as attractive but it looked like they had her hair pulled up so it wouldn't get wet or something. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, see, all I'll have to do is take off my glasses and I'll be a svelte blonde.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot.


I prefer redheads.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> I contend that the "blond hair/skinny" combination causes many men to not actually look at the face. Do an image search on her and actually look at her face. She's just an average woman. Mind you, an average woman is fine and dandy. I love them all. It's the automatic elevation of skinny, blond women to "hot" that I've noticed. Brunettes don't get the same treatment.


Were you not in the Megan Fox threads?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Were you not in the Megan Fox threads?


I've never heard of her, but I just did an image search. She's not my cup of tea, but you don't see women with her features every day. I can see why she is considered hot.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Katee who?
> She looked like she had a terrible accident during her lip surgery.


Here is a before pic, for comparison:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot. She's an average-looking woman who has access to good hair and makeup people. You wouldn't even notice her if she was walking down the street.


I'd probably give her a second look if she were walking down the street, but I agree with your overall point, that Katee isn't much better looking than average. I've always been a little confused by the drools she got from BSG; I just didn't find her all that attractive there.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Where did you get that bad info?


I have the movie on VHS, and seen it not to long ago.

I know the difference between Jason Hervey (I watched Wonder Years). and Johnny Galecki (I watch BBT). IMDB is wrong, unless y'all have a different version of the movie than we have here.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

classicsat said:


> I have the movie on VHS, and seen it not to long ago.
> 
> I know the difference between Jason Hervey (I watched Wonder Years) and Johnny Galecki. Look it up in imdb.


I think you're the one who is mistaken. In the original Vacation movie, Rusty was played by Anthony Michael Hall. In European Vacation, Rusty was played by Jason Lively. In Christmas Vacation, Rusty was played by Johnny Galecki. In Vegas Vacation, he was played by Ethan Embry.

Look it up on imdb.

According to imdb, the delivery boy was played by Keith MacKechnie.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

classicsat said:


> I have the movie on VHS, and seen it not to long ago.
> 
> I know the difference between Jason Hervey (I watched Wonder Years). and Johnny Galecki (I watch BBT). IMDB is wrong, unless y'all have a different version of the movie than we have here.


This is Rusty from Christmas Vacation:










This is Jason Hervey as a child actor:










IMDB is not wrong (nor are the rest of us).

On the other hand, if you indeed have a bootleg VHS version of Christmas Vacation that *does* star Jason Hervey as Rusty, I'd love to see it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Here we go.

I just popped in my Christmas Vacation DVD, and took a snapshot of the credits for you.










Convinced? Or am I part of this conspiracy along with IMDB?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I just popped in my Christmas Vacation DVD, and took a snapshot of the credits for you.
> 
> ...


What on earth were you watching before that? You seem to have something on your screen...


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I just popped in my Christmas Vacation DVD, and took a snapshot of the credits for you.
> 
> Convinced? Or am I part of this conspiracy along with IMDB?


Interesting. Can you take a screen shot with Rusty in it?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I just popped in my Christmas Vacation DVD, and took a snapshot of the credits for you.
> 
> ...


'shopped.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Here is a before pic, for comparison:


EXCELLENT!!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> 'shopped.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

stalemate said:


> What on earth were you watching before that? You seem to have something on your screen...


I have a front projector, and that shadow you see is of my hands holding the camera.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mike_k said:


> Interesting. Can you take a screen shot with Rusty in it?


The first picture I linked to in post #77 is a screenshot of Rusty from CV.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> The first picture I linked to in post #77 is a screenshot of Rusty from CV.





busyba said:


> 'shopped.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> The first picture I linked to in post #77 is a screenshot of Rusty from CV.


Do you have a screenshot of Rusty playing the trombone?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> Do you have a screenshot of Rusty playing the trombone?


LOL.

Is that what it will take to qualify as irrefutable proof?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Holy crap - I just figured it out!

Those of you who watch Fringe know that alternate versions of our universe do indeed exist.

classicsat must be a visitor here from an alternate universe where Jason Hervey did in fact play Rusty in Christmas Vacation!

So I guess that means we're *all* correct!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Here is a before pic, for comparison:


*snort*
well played Sir, well played!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

That was Katee Sackhoff? I thought it was Tricia Helfer!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> That was Katee Sackhoff? I thought it was Tricia Helfer!


If it was Tricia Helfer, I don't think we'd be having this conversation. In fact, Tricia guested on Two and a Half Men a couple of weeks ago and looked fabulous, IMO. Her hair wasn't peroxide white anymore and she looked much better.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If it was Tricia Helfer, I don't think we'd be having this conversation. In fact, Tricia guested on Two and a Half Men a couple of weeks ago and looked fabulous, IMO. Her hair wasn't peroxide white anymore and she looked much better.


Yeah, Tricia Helfer is gorgeous by anyone's standard, I'd think. Unless they're blind, maybe.  Having said that, I didn't think she was very attractive on BSG. She is more classically "beautiful" than "attractive".

She's also a great actress. I hope she gets to do some more high profile work.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> If it was Tricia Helfer, I don't think we'd be having this conversation. In fact, Tricia guested on Two and a Half Men a couple of weeks ago and looked fabulous, IMO. Her hair wasn't peroxide white anymore and she looked much better.


Because someone's going to ask:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> Because someone's going to ask:


How long could Charlie Sheen suck in his gut?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Sheen has a long, long history of sucking... I bet he can suck for a long, long time still.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Some of you are bigger dorks than the characters on the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

marksman said:


> Some of you are bigger dorks than the characters on the show.


Hey!

That's just MEAN of you!

To point out such an obvious fact in such a hurtful way...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Here is a before pic, for comparison:


Nicely played.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> Katee Sackhoff is more evidence confirming my theory that many men think that _any_ thin woman with blond hair is hot. She's an average-looking woman who has access to good hair and makeup people. You wouldn't even notice her if she was walking down the street.


Thank you I have NEVER thought she was hot. She is an ordinary looking, adequate actor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rondotcom said:


> Thank you I have NEVER thought she was hot. She is an ordinary looking, adequate actor.


This.

...and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

rondotcom said:


> Thank you I have NEVER thought she was hot. She is an ordinary looking, adequate actor.


True, but the grading curve for actors is much different than for the general population.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Sheesh all this chatter about practical jokes on friends, is this actress hot or just made up that way and nothing about the best joke in the show?

Sheldon dressed up in a jacket and tie for a phone in radio interview.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anna in "V" when she tries to smile looks eerily like Sheldon when he tries to smile.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Well I liked this EP - much more than several of the ones from this season.
> 
> And to anyone who thinks that a guy would be angry if one of their friends was pranked - I disagree, I think most would be hard pressed not to laugh. I guess it depends on the kind of guys you are - women I and totally see the anger as I don't think women tend to do this as a rule as much as guys do. Not being a woman I could be totally wrong though


I think almost anyone would be angry if a prank embarrassed them on national radio and ruined an important moment for them. Sometimes a prank can go to far and I just found that scene more mean then funny.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Anna in "V" when she tries to smile looks eerily like Sheldon when he tries to smile.


I've thought the same thing.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> Sheesh all this chatter about practical jokes on friends, is this actress hot or just made up that way and nothing about the best joke in the show?
> 
> Sheldon dressed up in a jacket and tie for a phone in radio interview.


If that's the funniest thing about the episode, it seems clear why nobody is talking about it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zuko3984 said:


> I think almost anyone would be angry if a prank embarrassed them on national radio and ruined an important moment for them. Sometimes a prank can go to far and I just found that scene more mean then funny.


Plus, as I pointed out earlier, the national humiliation this prank would bring the university would certainly have dire, probably career-ending, consequences for Kripke.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Anna in "V" when she tries to smile looks eerily like Sheldon when he tries to smile.


DARN YOU!!....I just watched V, and all I could see when Anna was smiling was Sheldon....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MarkofT said:


> Sheldon dressed up in a jacket and tie for a phone in radio interview.


I did think that was cute. Very Sheldonish.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> Sheldon dressed up in a jacket and tie for a phone in radio interview.


I didn't see a problem with this. I've always been told to look the part during phone interviews as it immediately puts you in the correct mindset. I might not dress as nicely as I would for an in-person interview, but I do go a step above my usual college kid wardrobe when I'm on a professional call.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Penny, upon entering the apartment, "Talk to me, Raj!" 

And I did laugh out loud when, after Sheldon bolts upright and asks Leonard, "You laughed?!?", Leonard replies, after contemplating his answer, "I fell on the floor."

Oh, and get rid of Kripke for good!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MarkofT said:


> Sheldon dressed up in a jacket and tie for a phone in radio interview.





Neenahboy said:


> I didn't see a problem with this. I've always been told to look the part during phone interviews as it immediately puts you in the correct mindset.


I agree with Neenahboy -- I believe that it's quite probable that before or after the radio interview, Sheldon would be meeting with University big-wigs, department heads, cohorts, or even a photographer from the University or local paper and wanted to look the part.

You all know I've been pretty harsh on this show, but regardless of the questionable scientific aspect of the helium scene, I thought that scene was original, extremely well done, and quite funny.

*Oh, and get rid of Kripke for good!*


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hank said:


> *Oh, and get rid of Kripke for good!*


Let me echo that, but a little more accurately:

*Oh, and get wid of Kwipke fow good!*


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hank said:


> I agree with Neenahboy -- I believe that it's quite probable that before or after the radio interview, Sheldon would be meeting with University big-wigs, department heads, cohorts, or even a photographer from the University or local paper and wanted to look the part.


I know a professor that that was interviewed on NPR Science Friday, it wasn't that big a deal.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> How long could Charlie Sheen suck in his gut?


Charlie Sheen 

I thought it was rusty...

seems I'm the only one who likes Krepki...I also never thought either BSG girls to be especially attractive...Tricia? maybe a little...but Katee is a dog...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

vman41 said:


> I know a professor that that was interviewed on NPR Science Friday, it wasn't that big a deal.


And I've been interviewed on hundreds of radio stations, including NPR as well. I'm not saying it *was* that big of a deal, but that it *could have been* that big a deal for either Sheldon or the University.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> And I've been interviewed on hundreds of radio stations, including NPR as well. I'm not saying it *was* that big of a deal, but that it *could have been* that big a deal for either Sheldon or the University.


And I still believe that making the university look like a bunch of friggin' idiots would have been a VERY big deal internally.

I suspect Kripke would be fired, and never be able to get another academic job.


----------

